# Installing an aftermarket Door Lock Actuator



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

I want to hookup keyless entry, but I dont have power locks. Will a cheap one like this work in a '97 200sx?
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=330-010

I dont imagine its very hard to install.

Thx.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

that should work just fine . .


----------

